
PyBay – 1st Annual Bay Area Python Conference Happening Next Week - mzdaniel
http://www.pybay.com
======
_grace_law
If you and 4 other friends or co-workers want to go together, write
grace@pybay.com for a special discount!

[http://www.pybay.com/#!registration/yh9or](http://www.pybay.com/#!registration/yh9or)

Highlights: \- Pre-conference workshops with Wesley Chun ("Core Python" book
author) and Raymond Hettinger (CPython Core Committer) Keynotes from Jessica
McKellar and Raymond Hettinger ~ 38 main talks covering Web, Data, Python
Fundamentals, Internals and Performance \- Dedicated Hackers Lounges for all
weekend-long sprinting and mingling with open source leaders and other devs \-
Job Fair / Software Tools Expo on Sat night with reception Lightning talks and
unconference style Open Spaces talk slots (sign-up at conf) \- $20 access to
world-class gym with outdoor rock-climbing wall, racquetball courts, swimming
pool, yoga and more to keep you in top physical and mental shape

------
mzdaniel
SFPython is organizing this amazing conference in San Francisco, featuring
Jessica McKellar, Alex Martelli, Simon Willison, Wes McKinney, Armin Ronacher,
Andrew Godwin and the list goes on, including special tutorials by Wesley Chun
and Raymond Hettinger.

Would you join us?

